# Albino royal to breed with !!



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi all I have an albino royal not at waight this year only @ a guess approx 700 gms but will be next year so now thinking about a male for her But what do I get, as I buy snakes because I also like the look of them I love pieds so what would I get if i bred a visual albino to a visual piebald !! Or is it a case of where I would have to breed there off spring together to get anything diffrent......Or what would you get ?? 



Thanks for all comments.......


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

to get any visual offspring in the first mating ,you would need to get a co -dom,re pastel,spider mojave,lesser etc to mate with your albino.

pied x albino = normals het for albino pied and you cant tell which is caring which het gen


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Ta chris how you keping m8...........


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

rockkeeper said:


> pied x albino = normals het for albino pied and you cant tell which is caring which het gen


If its a visual pied x visual albino they would ALL carry both genes.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> to get any visual offspring in the first mating ,you would need to get a co -dom,re pastel,spider mojave,lesser etc to mate with your albino.
> 
> pied x albino = normals het for albino pied *and you cant tell which is caring which het* gen


Visual Albino to Visual Pied they'll all be het albino pied.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Too slow


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

i am fine m8, offspring from pied to albino ,norms all carrying both gens,



i should have been more awake when i wrote the reply m8 lol


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

If you could find a Pied het Albino then you'd get:

50% Normal DH Pied + Albino
50% Albino het Pied

That'd be the start of a nice little breeding project, plus you'd produce some visuals in the first generation, still get your Pied, and would boost your chances if you decided to breed for Pied Albinos...

Doing DH x DH for the second generation would give you a 1/16 shot of Pied Albinos; doing Albino het Pied x Albino het Pied (or Albino het Pied x Pied het Albino) would give you a 1/4 shot.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I never seen a pic of an albino pied


----------



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.roussisreptiles.com/images/pics/albino_pied/albPie1.jpg
there ya go


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, very cool indeed!

I dont want to steal the thread... however! 

I have been thinking about starting saving for an albino female + co-dom het albino male.

I think I am hoping to get the female at the end of this year and a male some time 2010.

What het co-doms go particully well with albinos? Also, another quick question (sorry OP!) i've read a little about neurological problems with Spiders, however when I google it up mostly I get links back to RFUK! How big a problem is it? exactly what is the problem and should i be scared away from spiders because of it?

Sorry to steal the thread a little


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*brian & excession*

a male "spider" or "pin" het albino would do nicely... 
1/4 normal het albino
1/4 albino
1/4 spider/pin het albino
1/4 albino spider/pin


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

What about the problems with Spiders that I see mentioned? Is that something to look for on an individual basis? 

How much can newly hatched pinstripe het Ablino males go for?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

spider head wobble....... nothin major (i've got 6, so it cant be that bad), you'll get used to it 
1.0 spider het albino £800 ish
1.0 pin het albino....... dunno (guessing £1250 ish)


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Brilliant, Cheers Alan.

I think i need to set my sights on getting a female 1st and then start saving for a male for a later year heh


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

btw... i'd expect 09 albino spider males to go for £2-2.5k
albino spider x albino
50% albino
50% albino spider

albino pin... christ knows (£4-5k?)
same % as above (both are dominant genes)


----------

